# windows 8 theme ♥♥♥



## coppolla (Jan 31, 2012)

can anyone please please please please please port this for touchpad
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1547408

























Envoyé depuis mon SGH-T989 avec Tapatalk


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

oh yes this is one for me too !!


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

You can just make the look of it with desktop visualizer. And don't icons.


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

wow that is really cool


----------



## dancon1961 (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks so cool, my vote for this theme also.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Too funny! As soon as Windows 8 tablets are released there will be folks in agony about how they hate the look and limitations of the OS, and they will be begging someone to port CM9 or some other Android OS for their tablets. The grass is always greener.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

the dev has said that he will port this theme to the HP touchpad


----------

